# Ideas for outdoor 50th anniversary party



## kawarthagal (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,my mom and dad will be celebrating their 50th anniversary in a couple weeks,all of us kids are planning an outdoor celebration bbq
for about 20 people..we don't think they really wanted a big huge party....
They are in their late 70s and obviously not heavy eaters anymore (not into meats much) and are leaning more towards the vegetarian.We are getting some appetizers made up,and obviously there will be cake and coffee.
Burgers?maybe salads we are thinking about many food possibilities.
Anyone have some menu ideas? or thrown an outdoor party of this size?
Was there a particular food that was a huge hit with your guests??
Ideas much appreciated,thanks


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 24, 2008)

What did they eat on their wedding day? What kinds of foods were popular with them in 1948?Use their wedding pics as ideas.
Pair it with their wedding song, or songs from their era they enjoyed.
The foods were probably more basic, so concentrate on the presentation.
There's so much info you didn't give, it's hard to say
Salads are good. So many without mayo. Hot or cold,
beets, beans, green beans, cucumber, potato, tomato.
All kinds of ethnic salads too. For seafoods and fruits and veggies.
Need more info.​


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 24, 2008)

For our wedding "reception" (months after the actual wedding) we had about 50 people here.... in the rain... thank goodness for the pole barn....
But anyway, we made ribs. We found a recipe where you soak in a marinade for a day, then bake, then just grill to get 'em hot and cook on the sauce. 
My MIL and I were able to do all the baking part the day before, left in the fridge overnight, then DH manned the grills the next day. He didn't have to be there long even with 70 lbs of ribs. I can look up the recipe if you like.
The rest was easy, also done the day or 2 before. Cut veggies and dip, bread and spinach dip, potato salad, fruit salad, I want to say MIL brought a roasted turkey also for sandwiches.... 
It really wasn't difficult.. I was 7 months pregnant at the time and didn't wear myself out at all! 
Wow I want to have another party now, who's bringing the keg???


----------



## JillyBean (Jul 25, 2008)

Well that made me curious...what were folks eating in 1948?  Not sure if this will help, if nothing else it's an interesting site.  

Retro Housewife - Favorite And Family Approved Recipes From The 1940s.http://www.retro-housewife.com/menus.php


----------



## attie (Jul 26, 2008)

JillyBean said:


> Well that made me curious...what were folks eating in 1948?  Not sure if this will help, if nothing else it's an interesting site.
> 
> Retro Housewife - Favorite And Family Approved Recipes From The 1940s.


I can tell you for a fact Jill that they were eating much healthier foods than we have access to nowdays 


			
				kawarthagal said:
			
		

> They are in their late 70s and obviously not heavy eaters anymore (not into meats much) and are leaning more towards the vegetarian


Sounds similar to my rellies. Hit them  with bacon and eggs quiche or similar savoury dishes, _Then _we should have the triffle, caramel tart etc-etc. at their time of life they [us] develop a fondness to nice sweet treats.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2008)

Deviled eggs are always popular for an outdoor party. 

Ina Garten has a recipe for French potato salad that has a vinaigrette dressing. 

One summer salad I like to make is a Greek peasant salad - chopped tomatoes, cucumbers, green peppers and feta cheese, topped with a vinaigrette made with red wine vinegar, olive oil, chopped fresh oregano, salt and pepper. HTH.


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2008)

I would bake a ham if I were you, and serve it with potato salad, maybe a 3-bean salad or broccoli salad, and a jello salad. Jello salads were big in the 40's and 50's, and a lot of older folks still go for them. 
If you want an alternative for those who might not like ham, I'd suggest a turkey breast.


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> One summer salad I like to make is a Greek peasant salad - chopped tomatoes, cucumbers, green peppers and feta cheese, topped with a vinaigrette made with red wine vinegar, olive oil, chopped fresh oregano, salt and pepper. HTH.




Mmm, that sounds cool and tasty.


----------

